# Segmented Bowl Calculator



## ClaudeF

A year and a half ago, my son's Father-in-law (a beginning wood turner) was having problems figuring the length, width, etc. for segments of a segmented bowl. I created a Microsoft Excel spreadsheet for him that calculates the length of segments, the width of segments (outside to inside of bowl, plus extra), and the cut angle. This can be used for any number of segments, any thickness of segments. The example numbers in the spreadsheet vary from 6 to 24 segments, and thickness from 0.25 inch to 0.75 inch. All it requires is that you make a sketch of the bowl profile, and make a few measurements of that profile. Several people have already contacted me and received a copy of the spreadsheet, but there are probably a lot of new forum members who haven't seen this.

I don't have a web site where I can host the spreadsheet for downloading, but if you send me an email at [email protected] att dot net, I'll send you a return email with the spreadsheet attached. I'll also send a PDF file that shows how this works. No charge for any of this. Once you receive the spreadsheet, email me with any questions and I'll try to respond as soon as I can.

ClaudeF


----------



## Wildwood

Hope folks find your information helpful, just under stand lot of info online already. Lot of people just use simple math to calculate angles like this article:
https://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-tips/techniques/intermediate/staves-and-segments

or use charts like this one:
http://www.spacecoastwoodturners.com/newsletter/Segmented_Turning_Table.pdf

Others like these online calculators: 
https://www.blocklayer.com/woodturning-segments.aspx
https://marleyturned.com/Shop_Utilities.html

Still others like software:
http://woodturnerpro.com/
http://segmentedturning.com/

I am not a segment turners only because don't tools & equipment to make consistent cuts. Have only one segment completed project! Only secret is have the right gear and don't over think it or (KISS).


----------



## jacksdvds

I, like ClaudeF, generated a spreadsheet that by changing variables of overall radius, number of segments in a ring and thickness of material it calculates the length of the segment. It also calculates the length of material for each ring and the Bd Ft of the project Similarly, I did a spreadsheet for volume of a burial urn with irregular radii in the height because the regular formula for a cylinder was inaccurate. If my initial dimensions are inadequate and I need a smaller or larger vessel it will also calculate the changes required to make a specific size vessel.

I would be willing to share either with a PM contact.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Sorry double post


----------



## Woodmaster1

I use best guess method because I am not going for any set design. I know the angle and max diameter of the finished bowl it is less hassle. My woodworking club shop has a chart that has all the information on angle and size of segment needed but I just use the math formula to figure circumference and go from there. I drive my fellow woodturners crazy but the finished bowl is always a surprise.


----------



## Redoak49

Thanks for the spreadsheet offer and I will keep it in mind.


----------



## TheDane

Claude … Thanks! Nicely done and well documented.


----------



## MikeDilday

What I do is use a compass to draw a circle and split it into the number of segments then measure. Works great.


----------



## markbiery

ClaudeF said:


> A year and a half ago, my son's Father-in-law (a beginning wood turner) was having problems figuring the length, width, etc. for segments of a segmented bowl. I created a Microsoft Excel spreadsheet for him that calculates the length of segments, the width of segments (outside to inside of bowl, plus extra), and the cut angle. This can be used for any number of segments, any thickness of segments. The example numbers in the spreadsheet vary from 6 to 24 segments, and thickness from 0.25 inch to 0.75 inch. All it requires is that you make a sketch of the bowl profile, and make a few measurements of that profile. Several people have already contacted me and received a copy of the spreadsheet, but there are probably a lot of new forum members who haven't seen this. I don't have a web site where I can host the spreadsheet for downloading, but if you send me an email at [email protected] att dot net, I'll send you a return email with the spreadsheet attached. I'll also send a PDF file that shows how this works. No charge for any of this. Once you receive the spreadsheet, email me with any questions and I'll try to respond as soon as I can. ClaudeF


 I would love to get your excel spreadsheet. Please send it to me. Thanks Mark


----------



## ClaudeF

markbiery said:


> I would love to get your excel spreadsheet. Please send it to me. Thanks Mark


Send me an email. cwfreaner at att dot net The files are too big to attach here


----------



## EricFai

Claude, I just stumbled on this thread. That would be an interesting document to see. I have seen a few online calculators, but haven't found a really good one. I'm running the Turning Swap which is geared towards segments, I leaning towards and open segment, or at least give it a try.









Turning Swap 2023


It's time again for another swap. KEEBLER1 is finishing up with the Knife Swap 2022 now. Knife Swap 2022 (A great time had by all involved check it out if you haven’t) The question was asked about another Swap, and there are some takers. In regular standing, I have completely ripped off the...




www.lumberjocks.com





Is this an excel spreadsheet, and can I ask you to please send it to me. Thank You
[email protected]


----------



## Lazyman

BTW, You could try changing the extension of the spreadsheet to "txt" and upload it. I have attached an experiment. Download and change the extension from txt back to xlsx.

EDIT: I just downloaded and renamed the extension back to xlsx and it opens fine in XL. This is a quick an dirty spreadsheet for estimating the volume of a vessel.


----------



## EricFai

Claude's opens up in excel. ran a few numbers in it last night, works good from what I can tell. I'll check it out further an try to create a ring for segments and see how it goes with a test. Thanks Claude.


----------

